# HIRCR Toys for Tots Dec 1st



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

HIRCR will be holding its final event for the year Saturday December 1st 2007. This will be an all day free for all race. On and Off road and Drift!!racing,food,drink,fun and friends. Details will be posted at hircr.com asap. Event fee is a packaged new toy that will be donated to local church. Hope we can have a great turn out for a much needed cause. Hours will be 9am till 6pm. Be sure to spread the word around town on this event.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Excellent!

I'll be there with toy in hand.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trey, just in case some guys cant make it up there, how about a Paypal account for contributions?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Appeciate the offer but I don't want to get into handling folks cash donations. If you can't race just come by and drop off something, even during the week is OK


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I plan on being there Trey. With offroad, is it just one class?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Depends on who and how many show up. Everyone will have a class to run whatever they bring I assure you though!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I bought a couple of bags of toys last night. Is it time to race yet?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

What a lousy weekend. Very nasty weather. Less then a week for the TFT race.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking forward to it also. I'll be making my cooking debut! I had a good weekend. Got the 41 willy's coupe built finally. Time for a power plant now!


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Looking forward to it also. I'll be making my cooking debut! I had a good weekend. Got the 41 willy's coupe built finally. Time for a power plant now!


1/1 scale ?? Lets see some pictures.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh man I wish! I'm on a 1/10th scale budget.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

My Dream car!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

sweet! Gonna bring it Sat?


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

dude thats still pretty dang sweet. what brand/kit is it ?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Eric, come race. Haven't seen you out racing lately.

Ron


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

I know..... my load at work is getting lighter now that I have some help so hopefully I'll be able to race more now !!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Parma Goodtimes kit with some custom work to be able to use the Parma 41 Willy body sold seperately. It'll be for drag racing. Gotta a 3 cell Lipo and a Mamba 5700 for power comin in this week.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ill be there sat but my Esc went out last nite. Any body have one for sale or borrow? 

Btw, I'm selling my detta st roller and brushless if anyone is interested. Guff?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have vendetta take out electronics and also a new spy in package. 20 or 55 bucks depending on which way ya go


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

$20 for the spy, i will take that in a heartbeat if nikk passes...

Chris


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

You have done a transferance between my writings and your receptors. You have the amounts discombobulated with the products refered to in this offer. Tell Scott I have a box for him this weekend if Team Shenanigan's is coming out of course.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I have an extra RC-18 esc and motor. You can run them and give them back later. I also have a spy you can run. Your choice. You can have the spy for $20 if you want it.

Ron


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

So I can borrow that spy on sat ron?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Yup, no problem.



nik77356 said:


> So I can borrow that spy on sat ron?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

*The track*

Website updated.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Bring It On!!!!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, I need to get my detta going and my M18 that I've been having for months!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya paul, youve had them forever, and youve never come to race!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Guys it was great turn out. More than I ever expected. We have a ton of toys to be given to a worthy cause. Thanks now i'm gonna crash!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks to Trey for another great day! Waiting for next year.....


----------

